

You know the new movie about Jimi Hendrix?… it won’t use any Jimi Hendrix music - mactac
http://www.noisemademedoit.com/jimi-hendrix-movie-legal-issues/

======
bitslayer
That's pretty broken. Did John Lennon really say what they quote him as saying
on that page?

~~~
brudgers
According to WikiQuote it is "unsourced."

<http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Talk:John_Lennon>

My brother in law gets a kick out of making stuff up and posting it to
Facebook. So long as it is followed by "John Lennon," "Gandhi" or "The Dali
Lama" it will get liked by multiple people.

------
brudgers
> _"a movie about Jimi Hendrix being made, starring Andre Benjamin"_

If it's starring anyone other the Jimi Hendrix, it isn't about Jimi Hendrix,
it's fiction.

I can't see how the estate is out of line. Furthermore, I personally think
it's wonderful that his estate still controls the rights to his music rather
than a large media conglomerate. "Revolution" as a sound track for a shoe
commercial convinced me of that.

------
mark_l_watson
That is strange.

BTW, I saw Jimi Hendrix in concert a week or so before he died - he was an
awesome talent! I have some nice pictures I took at that concert shooting
Anschrome ASA color slide film that I developed myself to push the ASA rating
up for the dim light.

